# Speedpilken, wie gehts?



## btwauss (11. Februar 2013)

Wie schon im Big Game Thread geschrieben, werde ich dieses Jahr insgesamt 6 Wochen auf den Azoren verbringen. Am Wochenende habe ich bei mir im Angelladen ein paar Speedpilker zwischen 60 und 200g zu einem Schnäppchenpreis ergattern können. Ich habe jedoch noch nie mit Speedpilkern geangelt und würde gerne wissen wie man vorgeht. Hardmono oder Stahlvorfach? Kann ich einfach an  den Stellen wo ich mit Naturköder am Grund fische parallel mit den Speedjigs mein Glück versuchen? Wie führe ich die Speedjigs? auf den Grund "tocken" lassen und dann ab die Post hochkurbeln, oder wie mach ich das am besten?

Fragen über Fragen :q

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte.

Grüße Benni


----------



## fischforsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedpilken, wie gehts?*

Hallo Benni,
auf youtube.com findest du bestimmt hunderte Anleitungen wie man Speedjiggen kann, im big-game-board.de die Leute mit entsprechender Erfahrung.
Viel Glück


----------



## btwauss (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedpilken, wie gehts?*

Vielen Dank! Da werde ich gleich mal nachschauen 
Aber natürlich sind direkte Tipps die auf Erfahrungswerte basieren direkter und meistens besser.


----------



## fischforsch (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedpilken, wie gehts?*

OK,
hier ein erster Tip der auf Erfahrungswerten beruht:http://www.fitforfun.de/workout/kra...ltraining-bizeps-trizeps-und-co_aid_3958.html


----------



## btwauss (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedpilken, wie gehts?*

:m der war nicht schlecht!


----------



## Wollebre (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedpilken, wie gehts?*

akker dich da mal durch

www.sportfishermen.com/board/f9/gmans-intro-vertical-jigging-67557.html

wenn du nach einer halben Stunden jiggen eine Stunde Pause brauchst, machst du fast alles richtig


----------



## btwauss (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Speedpilken, wie gehts?*

Vielen dank für den Link! Genau so etwas habe ich mir vorgestellt! Da steht alles drin um mal ein paar Versuche zu wagen :m
Ich werde dann einen Reisebericht hier reinstellen.

Grüße


----------

